# Spur Lately?



## DestinLA (Apr 29, 2011)

Has anyone seen any action near the Spur lately? Tuna? Wahoo? Billfish?

Thinking about heading off this weekend.... Water temp still looks decent
Any help would be great!!

Thanks


----------



## DestinLA (Apr 29, 2011)

We ended up with three nice Mahi over 20 pounds.... in January!!! couldnt believe it.

There were blackfins busting but sounded several times throughout the morning with only one hook up. 
Any suggestions for diving fish?

Good Luck out there


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a suggestion: stop and chum!


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

spend the night and soak some squid drift along that eastern wall


----------

